# Stunned by Jeannette's Pier



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I was in Nags Head this weekend and took a look at Jeannette's Pier. I was stunned by what I saw, the pier itself looked good, but it sure doesn't appear to be a 1000 foot long, unless they measure it from the parking lot. 

The season rates posted are ridiculous for a family i.e. A familt of 4, with two kids under 12 = $600, with 2 kids @13 = $900 WOW!!!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4_wynhmCW8


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

my buddy told me its longer than avalon,concrete , looks sweet, i heard that they aint going to allow drinking on it, from the grapevine, which sucks.Im a avalon planker anywho,the happiest place in the world.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ian said:


> my buddy told me its longer than avalon,concrete , looks sweet, i heard that they aint going to allow drinking on it, from the grapevine, which sucks.Im a avalon planker anywho,the happiest place in the world.


 Drinking part doesn't phase me,rates like the ones posted above DO... Hopefully that poster is mistaken... EDIT: just looked at poster's message again,I think he left out a >. Nine bucks is not that crazy,six ain't either,I would assume the pinriggin and drummin price will be higher...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Rates were posted*

on this board on 2/11/11 by "obxrules".


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the pricea do seem high compared to other piers but take in to account this is for 365 days,this pier will be open year round ,not sure about times during the winter but 24 hrs most of the year.alchohol will be permitted to be brought to the pier,there will be no 6 pack,case sales but liqour in the resturant


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Drinking part doesn't phase me,rates like the ones posted above DO... Hopefully that poster is mistaken... EDIT: just looked at poster's message again,I think he left out a >. Nine bucks is not that crazy,six ain't either,I would assume the pinriggin and drummin price will be higher...


I agree the day prices are competitive, the season rates are HIGH!

Annual Pass 300.00 (365 days)

Two-Adult Annual 500.00 (365 days)

Children 12 and under half price

365 days doesn't matter when fish aren't there for 120 of those days!


----------



## obxfisherman (Feb 4, 2011)

fishloser said:


> I agree the day prices are competitive, the season rates are HIGH!
> 
> Annual Pass 300.00 (365 days)
> 
> ...


I think most folks can justify the difference in the daily and season passes for individuals.NHP charges $260 for a season's pass for individuals,or $10 daily.Kingfishing is $18 at NHP,compared to $15 at Jennette's.I believe Avalon charges $275 for a season's pass.Jennette's is considerably higher on a season's pass,when you start factoring couples an families,but that pass also gives you free membership to the NC Aquarium.

http://www.nagsheadpier.com/nhfp.htm


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

The price is better than Wrightsville they want 500 for season pass king fishing and 300 for one rod.


----------



## Rock On! (Oct 22, 2009)

*I'll Stay At Avalon*

The pier looks great and impressive but I will stay at Avalon Fishing Pier. I like the folks that run it and the people that fish there. Jennettes daily rates are reasonable but those annual passes are way out of line. Someone said you can goto the aquarium for free, WOOHOO for 50.00 dollars a year I can buy an aquarium pass and take my family there for free all year. I think if they drop it to 350-400 range for two people they will sell more.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

wdbrand said:


> on this board on 2/11/11 by "obxrules".


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=83795

What about the daily rates they seem a little high to me also


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Pier Boss" has a reduced season pass rate correct?

I hope everyone feels the place is way overpriced and the Concrete T is flat empty come Sept 30 2011.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> "Pier Boss" has a reduced season pass rate correct?
> 
> I hope everyone feels the place is way overpriced and the Concrete T is flat empty come Sept 30 2011.


 Why?? Tater and I will aready have a couple decked by the time you arrive,and will have secured "Pier Boss" position...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> "Pier Boss" has a reduced season pass rate correct?
> 
> I hope everyone feels the place is way overpriced and the Concrete T is flat empty come Sept 30 2011.


----------

